# Sore corners in mouth what to do ?



## Kp2go (Oct 24, 2014)

Help advise needed horses mouth in the corners keep splitting . Have but Vaseline in corners before biting have rapped bit have rubber rings on bit . Have lessons to soften my hands trainer says I'm not pulling on mouth anymore but it still keeps bleeding .


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Is the bridle set too high/tight (bit high up in the lips) with constant pressure ? A lot of people say to have it where it makes 1 wrinkle in the corner of the lips. I like to ajust to where it's just before it's going to make a wrinkle. Any more than those settings could be causing the sores. 

Or...is the bit too long or too short for the width of his mouth ?

Hope you get this sorted out ! poor horse with constantly sore mouth!

Also, I'd leave the bit out long enough (sorry) for it to heal well before using one again. jmho.

Fay


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you riding with contact or with loose reins? What bit are you using? How often are you riding? Have you stopped riding so the sores can heal?

If you don't stop riding or are riding with constant contact, it will take forever to heal. Look at what happens when you get chapped lips. It may feel better to keep licking them to keep them moist, but they won't heal. 

I couldn't understand what you meant about the bit you are using. I do agree with mslady254 that the wrong size bit could be an issue. Just like if you wear the wrong size shoes, your feet will be sore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Is the bit dirty? Are there crusties on the ends where the lips go?
Do you allow the horse to eat with a bit in the mouth?

Horses don't get sores for no reason...something is causing them.
Adding to the thoughts above from other posters and mine...

Have you looked carefully, really carefully for any burrs on that bit?
If you have calloused hands use something soft and nylon, {pantyhose, socks, undies, eyeglass cleaning cloth} and gently rub that bit all over..if it snags and grabs you have a problem...

You may just need a new bit, period.
Some horses can't carry certain styles of bit even if it is correct sizing....

Till that mouth heals, please give the horse some time off from carrying a bit...those sores hurt.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Does the bit move and pinch


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Why not try a hackamore? Bitless is awesome for healing mouth sores. I use a Nurtural and my horse does very well with it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Could you show us a pic of the bit? When you say it's wrapped. Where is it wrapped and with what material. He may prefer a loose ring with an iron mouth that rusts. It helps promote saliva. Aluminum bits are drying. His mouth needs time off to heal. Try real aloe vera from a plant if you can get it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Consider all of the above, for what may be wrong with the bit, but first & foremost, keep ANY bit out of his mouth for a while, until it heals! Especially if it's so raw it's bleeding, you're aggravating it every time you use a bit. Think about having a blister on your heel. It wouldn't be exactly pleasant if someone just forced you to walk in shoes that rubbed it raw. And that wouldn't help it heal.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You need to let that heal. I had a horse come back from a trainer with huge sores, inside and outside his mouth. He will not tolerate a bit now, and he is a draft mix. I have tried to get him back to a snaffle, but as soon as the bit is in his mouth he freaks.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't you just love 'trainers' like that?? :-(


----------



## NurturalSherri (Nov 2, 2014)

Since working with hundreds of people looking to go bitless - I've come to the conclusion that the metal in the bits may have something to do with so much bit hatred from the horses. Somehow, I suspect there is an alloy in them now that wasn't there back in the late 60's and 70's because back then our horses never expressed an opinion about being bitted! He could be allergic or objecting to a taste or sensation created by the bit and I'm weighing in to agree with others who said the bridle may be adjusted too tightly.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I suspect sweet iron and copper are still sweet iron and copper, and I haven't seen or heard of a rash of horses who now hate bits.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

NurturalSherri said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the metal in the bits may have something to do with so much bit hatred from the horses. Somehow, I suspect there is an alloy in them now that wasn't there back in the late 60's and 70's because back then our horses never expressed an opinion about being bitted!


While I wasn't anywhere near capable of objective opinions on this in 60's-70's, I'm 1000% sure horses did absolutely 'express opinions' back then(& even the 1000's of years before that!:lol, just that the 'general population' weren't as understanding/considerate to be able to *hear* those 'opinions'. I think it has to with having people hang off metal(or otherwise) that is shoved in their mouth, without due consideration for their - and more importantly, their riders - education being adequate to understand/respond appropriately to all signals.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

First of all, no more bit until the horse's mouth is healed! Then check adjustment, size, position, and for damage. The horse is going to end up "bit sour" at this rate.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

loosie said:


> While I wasn't anywhere near capable of objective opinions on this in 60's-70's, I'm 1000% sure horses did absolutely 'express opinions' back then(& even the 1000's of years before that!:lol, just that the 'general population' weren't as understanding/considerate to be able to *hear* those 'opinions'...


Any decent horseman back then listened. Listening wasn't started by NH. The rancher who gave us Trooper was my college roommate in the 70s, and he would tell stories about the horses he had ridden growing up. He was listening in the 60s-70s.

There are horses who do fine bitless, but a bit offers advantages both for communication and control that bitless bridles do not. Something wrapped around a horse's head will never be as precise as a piece of metal in the mouth. That is because the mouth and tongue are more sensitive than the side of a horse's face, and the pressure and release is concentrated in a smaller area.

That is bad if the rider sucks, but good if the rider is even mildly competent. A bit can pinch, or rub, or fit wrong, or have a metal burr, or have a lot of things that could cause a problem, but a horse can get pinched, develop sores and be hurt bitless as well. I've removed a lot of hair from my horse's face using her sidepull...my fault, not the bridle's.

If bitless matches what someone and their horse want to do, great! I still have a long-term goal of getting Mia calm enough and obedient enough to be ridden outside of an arena bitless. But in truth, with a strong willed horse who feels free to SHOUT! her opinions, bitless may never be a good real world option for her.

BTW - I'm currently experimenting with an O-ring snaffle with her. Results are good so far, but I'm keeping a close watch on her lips in case of chafing or pinching. It is a $20 bit with sweet iron plus copper inserts, and it looks like it is real sweet iron and real copper. She salivates wearing it and shows no hesitation in taking it, unlike an O-ring French Link with fat, hollow pieces that she refused to let in her mouth on ride #3. Her old bitless bridle sidepull can be seen under her bridle:


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

This sounds like a poorly fitted bit, if the riders hands have been eliminated. I do not like rubber anything, it tends to drag and create more problems then it fixes. People want to go to bit guards, rather then just fixing the problem of a poorly fitted bit.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

bsms said:


> Any decent horseman back then listened. Listening wasn't started by NH.


Absolutely! But what psychological/behavioural study, and later the (good)'natural horsemen' & the internet have done is made for wider understanding & empathy I reckon.


----------



## Kp2go (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help advice . Have got a hackamore to give him a chance to recover . Will change the bit and get someone to fit see what happens then thanks again .


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

JIC you are not familiar with hackamores, keep in mind that just like bits, some hackamores can be very severe. 

I hope your horse heals up fast for you!


----------

